# Bald Eagle's nest getting active...



## EricD (Jan 5, 2010)

Eagle nest is getting pretty active. Eaglets should be hatching in the next 7-10 days. Here a few snaps of pops bring in what appears to be the a piece of Moorhen. He drop the food off in the nest, Mama picked it up and flew off to another location to eat while he sat on the eggs.

Going to be another great season with this pair! Love that red on the beaks!

p.s. the male is smaller and is missing a talon on his left foot (thats how I know who is who.)


----------



## jtee (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome series Eric, wish I had a nest to photograph, these are such awesome birds and wonderful to photograph.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah... all I got living in the city are pigeons, gulls, ducks, and geese...

Great shots.  Well composed.  Well exposed.  Sharp.  Very well done.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 5, 2010)

these are awesome photos!! where were you in relation to the nest?


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 5, 2010)

Another great series Eric!



I must sound like a broken record.....or CD!


----------



## Formatted (Jan 5, 2010)

Number 21

The eye contact, fantastic!


----------



## Casshew (Jan 5, 2010)

Incredible, I can't wait to see the eaglets.


----------



## EricD (Jan 5, 2010)

Bambi said:


> these are awesome photos!! where were you in relation to the nest?



Thanks....Well believe it or not this nest in a Cemetery in the Middle of DownTown Orlando....I also get Red Foxes at the same location.
 I am standing about 75 feet away from the nest so i can get a good angle on the shot. I can walk up to the tree and touch it, but i don't so I wont spook the Eagles.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 5, 2010)

What lens is that Eric?


----------



## Pugs (Jan 5, 2010)

Exif data say 380mm focal length so if it's a Nikon, I'm not aware of any 380mm primes.  If it's a Nikon lens, I'd guess it's a AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 200-400mm f/4G IF-ED.


----------



## EricD (Jan 5, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Exif data say 380mm focal length so if it's a Nikon, I'm not aware of any 380mm primes.  If it's a Nikon lens, I'd guess it's a AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 200-400mm f/4G IF-ED.



you guessed correctly...Nikkor 200-400mm F4, Ed, IF, VR (some shots with a 1.4X t.c.attached)

My favorite lens of all the ones i own!.


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW.  awesome pictures.  love these birds.  

 im going to show my noobness (got a d40 in june lol) but what is a 1.4x t.c. and what does it do?


----------



## EricD (Jan 5, 2010)

matt62485 said:


> WOW.  awesome pictures.  love these birds.
> 
> im going to show my noobness (got a d40 in june lol) but what is a 1.4x t.c. and what does it do?



!.4 X t.c. is a teleconverter. One certain lenses you can use them. Basically gives you 40% more reach with a 1.4X. When attached to the lens..... it becomes a 280MM-550MM @ F5.6. You only loose 1 fstop and gain a lot of reach. Converter for nikon is about $550.00. The come on 1.4x, 1.7 & 2.0x. Personally I would never use anything more than a 1.4X as not to loose any speed on the auto focus,


----------



## Greg Oden (Jan 6, 2010)

ridiculous


----------



## benlonghair (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll rochambeau you for that lens. 

Great shots, as always.


----------



## Jankster (Jan 7, 2010)

great series!!


----------

